
A troubling new tactic to keep bad patents from being tossed out - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/10/troubling-new-tactic-keep-bad-patents-being-tossed-out
======
sharemywin
Why wouldn't you just ignore the patent.

